# gigging in pannma city



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

what would i need t have to go gigging in pannma city..i a\have a 21 foot sea fox bay boat


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a pretty big boat for some of the places i used to go when I lived there. However, the backside of shell island is good along with the banks around deepwater point behind the park. 

Half Hitch used to sell really long, sturdy aluminum gigs. They're great for gigging far away ones and poling the boat. Then all you'll need is a lighting set up which there are TONS of options. Just surf the threads you see on here and you'll see. The simplest set up is to buy the light that looks like a big "pill" that comes with a long cord that hooks up to a battery. Just slide it down some PVC and make it a right angle so it can dip off the front of your boat just under the water. You can cut a clorox bottle in half and use it as a "shield" so all the light is going "down and out". It's probably the cheapest way to go and it worked well for me. Definitely not as much light as some of these guys are using, but it all comes down to what you want to spend.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Morning Bassfisher
I've done alot of gigging over that way.
Not sure if your boat will get skinny enough to flounder the beach. Most fish will be in less that a foot of water. You might find some a little deeper, but the tides are not cooperating this year and most nights right now are looking at low tide.There are alot of threads on this forum on wade gigging if you think you might like to try that. If not and if you have acces to a small generator, pick up some work lights 500 watt that you can temporarily mount to your boat. duct tape. Add a quality gigg and your set. 
Hope this helps.
Looks like I was posting the same time as Ruger and like he said depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Use the boat as a mothership and wade.


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks yaw will help:thumbup:


----------

